# Nitro Team Pro Bindings



## Wngu (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, I am thinking about purchasing a pair of Nitro Team Pro bindings. I’ve only used Union and Burton bindings; has anyone used a pair of these Nitro bindings before?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've heard good things, especially about the dampening, but I've never rode them.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

In my opinion Nitro makes the best bindings out there today. I have bindings from Burton, k2, Ride and nitro. Nitro phantom carver is by far the best ones I have ever ridden. The dampening, the angles for your footbed and the Vibram straps, awesomesauce!


----------



## Wngu (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. I’m going to pick a pair of team pro tonight and a pair of ivy for my fiance.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've put 10 days or so on a pair this season, actually just listed them locally with a board and wish I could keep them. Only reason I'm selling is because the ankle strap is fairly beefy and it sits somewhat low over my foot and gives me arch issues if I'm riding a full day. Fine for 2-3 hours.

Everything else is awesome. Footbeds are legit, definitely the binding you'd want to be riding if you knuckle a jump or you're dropping cliffs all day. Vibram toestraps work really well, ankle strap is very supportive and locked in, high back has a good medium stiff flex with a nice amount of cupping to follow your boot and let you drive into the tip and tail of a board on your heels. Minidisc lock feature is cool, disc locks in place so if you're moving them between boards you won't lose your angles. The wire running through the ladders and strap connectors is genius, if the plastic ever snaps the wire will hold so you don't lose the rest of your day on the hill. 

Overall they tick a lot of boxes, the regular team is something I'll recommend a lot from now on. Price point for what you get out of them is phenomenal, I'd put them above Burton Cartels or Union Forces etc as good value do it all binding.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Can anyone comment on the 3 degree canting in these? They look perfect except for that. Seems excessive.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

drblast said:


> Can anyone comment on the 3 degree canting in these? They look perfect except for that. Seems excessive.


I have the 0 degree footbeds in my Targas and I've mostly been riding those this season. Hasn't felt weird swapping over to the Nitros, and my stance is 22ish inches so not really wide to actually need the canting. I guess I just don't really notice or pay attention to canting now, I wouldn't want it for a narrower carving stance but all mountain I can go either way.


----------



## Wngu (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for everyone input. I just got the bindings and they feel pretty solid. Taking these binding up to mammoth next week for a few days to see how they ride.


----------

